# Is anyone from GTA coming to Montreal soon ?!?!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Is anyone from GTA coming to Montreal soon ?!?!

I'd like to ask you to get me 2x9L bags of ADA II or Netlea Crystal shrimp soil.

These products are not available in Montreal and I'd really love to get my hand on one of them so I can start my CRS tank.

Please PM me so we can talk.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there a Montreal forum at all? 

I'm not sure how much help you will get here, unless you are to visit Toronto. 

Are there no other local fish stores in montreal that have an interest in dwarf shrimp? The pet trade is pretty big there right?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well the short answer is:
No
It'll be two months till I'll come to GTA
No, not really, dwarf shrimp trade in MTL is 0


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Do Aqua Inspiration have a phone number ?!?

I'd like to call them to see if they can ship it by bus.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

OK, I managed to get in touch with them.

Thanks guys.

*/topic*


----------

